# Musik von fsb zu mp3 oder wav aber mit welchem programm?



## drifterusa (18. April 2008)

Ich wollte fsb dateien in mp3 oder wav umwandeln aber ich weiß nicht mit welchem programm!

kann mir bitte jemand einen download link schicken 

danke im vorraus 

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2008)

drifterusa am 18.04.2008 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte fsb dateien in mp3 oder wav umwandeln aber ich weiß nicht mit welchem programm!
> 
> kann mir bitte jemand einen download link schicken
> 
> ...


woher sind denn fsb-dateien?


----------



## drifterusa (19. April 2008)

Herbboy am 18.04.2008 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> drifterusa am 18.04.2008 15:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab die in ein paar spiele odnern gefunden und wollte sie mir anhören


----------



## bierchen (19. April 2008)

drifterusa am 19.04.2008 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 18.04.2008 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bist Du sicher, dass es sich dabei um Audio-Dateien handeln?

Aber probier mal, sie mit SUPER umzuwandeln: http://super.softonic.de/


----------



## Solon25 (19. April 2008)

filext.com sagt dazu:

FMOD Sample Bank Format (Firelight Technologies Pty, Ltd.)
SlidePro.Project   %ProgramFiles%\DATA BECKER\TV FotoShow\*fsb*.exe

Bezweifle auch mal das es eine Sounddatei ist


----------



## drifterusa (19. April 2008)

Soll das bei der anderen anwort ein link sein?

ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es audio ist weil es in einem sound ordner ist!´

also mit super geht das auch nicht! ich gern ein programm womit ich es wnigstens mal anhören könnte!


----------



## Solon25 (19. April 2008)

Naja, hab mal geschaut, das Format wird da scheinbar bei Konsolen benutzt. Denoch ist die Lage nicht aussichtslos. Scheint hier den Player dafür zu geben und hier die Anleitung wie es auf dem PC anhören kannst. Ist aber eine Windows-32 Anwendung!


----------



## drifterusa (20. April 2008)

Solon25 am 19.04.2008 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, hab mal geschaut, das Format wird da scheinbar bei Konsolen benutzt. Denoch ist die Lage nicht aussichtslos. Scheint hier den Player dafür zu geben und hier die Anleitung wie es auf dem PC anhören kannst. Ist aber eine Windows-32 Anwendung!



jup danke ich hab auch windows 32 auch danke für die schnellen antworten!


----------

